# How to custom fit a latex mask?



## McDego (Oct 21, 2013)

I bought a "Serial Killer 4" latex mask and it fits very well except for in one spot where a little flap on the right side (of my face) doesn't sit flush against my face. I was thinking about holding it down with spirit gum, but it then makes the chin area stick out and look unnatural. Should I cut it a bit? I don't want to mess up the mask, obviously, so I'm not sure what I should do. I was thinking about possibly making a slit at the chin area and folding the one side over until it fits perfect, but I'm not sure if that's a good idea or if there's an easier/better way to do it.

Help please! I don't want to ruin my mask.


----------

